# Security reporter hit by 'swatting' attack



## cupper (16 Mar 2013)

*Security reporter hit by 'swatting' attack
A well-respected computer security reporter says he was the target of a con that sent an armed SWAT team to his front door.*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57574677-83/security-reporter-hit-by-swatting-attack/



> "Swatting" is what you do to a fly that's buzzing around your head. But when that fly is respected security reporter Brian Krebs, swatting is what you do to him when you want to scare him and possibly cause him serious physical harm.
> 
> As recounted by Ars Technica this morning and later today by Krebs himself, the reporter was at home and cleaning his house when he opened his front door to come face-to-barrel with at least three guns, including a shotgun, handgun, and semiautomatic rifle; numerous police officers; and a half dozen police cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (16 Mar 2013)

More from Kreb's Blog:

*The World Has No Room For Cowards*

http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/03/the-world-has-no-room-for-cowards/



> It’s not often that one has the opportunity to be the target of a cyber and kinetic attack at the same time. But that is exactly what’s happened to me and my Web site over the past 24 hours. On Thursday afternoon, my site was the target of a fairly massive denial of service attack. That attack was punctuated by a visit from a heavily armed local police unit that was tricked into responding to a 911 call spoofed to look like it came from my home.
> 
> Well, as one gamer enthusiast who follows me on Twitter remarked, I guess I’ve now “unlocked that level.”
> 
> ...


----------

